# Are you ready for some football?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

NFL starts tonite baby! :jammin:

I can't wait! The beginning of the best time of the year! Between college football, the college bands and crazy fans, the NFL season, cheerleaders, and of course all our outdoor pursuits!

:beer:

Bring on Fantasy football! Huey you are goin' doowwwnnnnnn!

bring it!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

The excitement has been building all afternoon for me. I can't wait to watch some real football tonight. I hope Clinton Portis and Plax both have huge nights as I've got them both in my line-up this week. WOO HOO FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

